# Need Advice from breeders,is she pregnant?



## Gennel (Mar 24, 2006)

This has to do with my daughter's 2 1/2 yr old Maltese. She got her period April 28th and it lasted around 7-8 days . My husband has a 1 1/2 yr old Yorkie ,at this time I did my best keeping them apart .Well on Mother's day May 11th I hear the Maltese scream and I run to see what's wrong and I find them "Tied" ! They were butt to butt for like 10 min or so. This happened again while I was not home and my daughter tells me they were "stuck again" . For the life of me I did not expect for them to want keep doing this.I'm not a breeder! I think they were tied at least 4 times.

My question is : Is there anyway of finding out now if she is pregnant or will I have to wait at least a month? It's been about 8 days since they were tied. Her nipples look hard and dark pink(darker than usual) Her belly looks like she just ate.You know like that "full look?" I have a small little yorkie of my own who is neutered. 

My little yorkie seems to be taking care of her a lot .Everytime he goes near her he is constantly licking the back of her neck and likes to lick her back and the sides of her ribs? He's also taking naps with her all the time now. These are things that he never did before? She is very healthy and has no skin conditions.Could he possibly be sensing that she's expecting? 

I expect a lot of people to probably upset and ask why is she not spayed and why is my husband's yorkie not neutered. The reason is because when we neutered my first yorkie,he had complications andmy husband said that he would NOT neuter his dog and the Maltese is actually my daughter's 

I took a picture of her but I dont have a url for it ....

thanks in advance everyone,
Gen


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I'm going to have to ask you why this little girl and your husband's Yorkie are not spayed / neutered? Not to mince any words about it, but you aren't a breeder, you clearly are not doing this to better the breed, and clearly you have no real insite as to what you are doing, as evidenced by your question. I'm sorry to be so direct about it, but that is the bottom line here... There is not exactly a shortage of Maltese in this country (I spend most of my free time doing Maltese Rescue) needing homes, so just what is the point?

Watch her carefully and I believe that you will start to see behavioral changes as well as physical changes fairly quickly.... One of our rescues came to us pregnant although after she had the babies, it was clear she became pregnant just days before she was turned in to us. She was pretty much acting and pregnant from the moment we got her... although she was a new rescue to us and so we really could not compare behavior or physical changes. Since this is your daughter's Maltese, I believe if she observes vey closely, she might even notice changes within a week of conception. Certainly by two weeks.

You need to record the date because this will probably become very important very soon.

If she is pregnant, by around 3 to 4 weeks, you should be able to do an ultrasound and see the babies. A few weeks later, the babies bones will suddenly become calcified and the babies will be visible on an x-ray.

You guys need to start doing a lot of reading and preparation for this as well as purchasin some supplies. I wish i had never been allowed to occur, but good luck.


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

Hi, Gen


I 'think' you can take her to the Vet on the 25th day from the first tie and he can listen for heartbeats.

Some females will lose their appetite in the first few weeks, but, not all.

To be on the safe side for the possible pups and Moms health, I would make sure to feed her a premium food, if you are not doing so, already.

I have two Yorkies and they are very perceptive, so, yes, I think your little Yorkie does sense that something is different about your Maltese.

Is she big enough to 'free whelp'?

Sheila


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You can ultrasound on day 28. 

Or your daughter can have her spayed now.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I hope that you're going to luck out and your bitch isn't pregnant but it sounds like the odds of that are slim. I can see one tie being an accident but 4 seems a bit... not so much of an accident. I've only had one litter of pups but one thing I do know is that whelping is scary! How big is your maltese? 

you won't be able to know for sure if puppies are on the way for a while but around 3-4 weeks, you should be able to palpate and an ultrasound can be performed. Be prepared for some major expense, the one litter I had cost me well over $2500 in vet fees. That's not a typical expense but something you definitely need to be aware of, esp if a csection is necessary. 

Good luck with everything!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Would anyone that isn't a breeder know what "free whelp" meant? I don't know what that means. Maybe the OP will. My sympathy to you and your daughter. I would definitely be looking into abortion before I'd put my daughter's little girl at risk in trying to have puppies when nobody knows anything about breeding small dogs.

You really DO have my sympathy: I was not a very smart owner of a male Yorkie or of my last male Maltese but just "lucked out" and never got a little female pregnant by them. I had Midis neutered at 4 1/2 months to make sure there were no "accidents". I am not really pro-abortion in either humans or pets, but I am pro-choice (I think there is a difference) and before I put a small female dog into such a scary situation I would abort. I have, in fact, had a litter of kittens aborted before. I did not know for sure that the mommy was pregnant but didn't want her to have anymore kittens we'd have to try to give away. Unfortunately the Tom cat beat me to the punch and the vet had to remove several tiny little embryos. Not pleasant at all. But at least we never contributed to the unwanted cat population again.

Please don't crucify me for this opinion. I just think it might be a life-saving one for the little mom-to-be. And she would certainly be my top priority over possible pups.

Cyndi


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

> Would anyone that isn't a breeder know what "free whelp" meant? I don't know what that means. Maybe the OP will. My sympathy to you and your daughter. I would definitely be looking into abortion before I'd put my daughter's little girl at risk in trying to have puppies when nobody knows anything about breeding small dogs.
> 
> You really DO have my sympathy: I was not a very smart owner of a male Yorkie or of my last male Maltese but just "lucked out" and never got a little female pregnant by them. I had Midis neutered at 4 1/2 months to make sure there were no "accidents". I am not really pro-abortion in either humans or pets, but I am pro-choice (I think there is a difference) and before I put a small female dog into such a scary situation I would abort. I have, in fact, had a litter of kittens aborted before. I did not know for sure that the mommy was pregnant but didn't want her to have anymore kittens we'd have to try to give away. Unfortunately the Tom cat beat me to the punch and the vet had to remove several tiny little embryos. Not pleasant at all. But at least we never contributed to the unwanted cat population again.
> 
> ...


Oops! Sorry, Cnydi. I guess 'free whelp' wasn't my best choice of words. It means is the female big enough to deliver the pups, naturally, or is she going to need a c-section. Something Gen needs to ask her Vets opinion on.


----------



## Gennel (Mar 24, 2006)

By the way the only place to keep the yorkie away from her was in a bathroom and I couldn't leave him there for like 2 weeks.She was in a large area wth a gate all around but the gate is not impossible to get into. In fact I bought a doggy tent to put him in that had 2 zippers. Believe what you may but he learned how to unzip it! Then I tried putting a safety pin to clip both zippers together and thought for sure that would work. Well wrong again! he kept scratching the inside until the two zippers came apart slightly . He slipped through a very small opening that must have been like 3-4 inches apart. So it happened to us.I am keeping a very close eye on her now and switched her to a premium dogfood. I am not over feeding her since I read up on when to increase her food.I will not terminate her pregnancy only because she is not a tiny dog. If she was a 3 lb dog I would take her to the vet ASAP to see what can be done because I have heard horror stories .

She is 6 pounds. I got a notebook and wrote down the date ofher period and also the tie date as it was Mother's Day ,I knew I couldn't forget. I tried to write as much detail and the reasons why she isn't spayed etc... I have been reading everything I can get my hands on and also a list of supplies that I will need if she is pregnant. Some items are for precautions

whelping box
thermometer
stethoscope
tube/lubricant
iodine
alcohol
latex gloves
2hemostats
puppy milk replacer
Nutristat
Puppy feeding syringe
puppy feeding tube
umbilical cord scissors
puppy nursing kit
Puppy ID bands
bulb syringe
desingectant hand wipes

by the way the only place to keep the yorkie away from her was in a bathroom and I couldn't leave him there for like 2 weeks.She was in a large area wth a gate all around but the gate is not impossible to get into. In fact I bought a doggy tent to put him in that had 2 zippers. Believe what you may but he learned how to unzip it! Then I tried putting a safety pin to clip both zippers together and thought for sure that would work. Well wrong again! he kept scratching the inside until the two zippers came apart slightly . He slipped through a very small opening that must have been like 3-4 inches apart.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Is Lola spayed? You did state, in a previous thread, you had a 
2-year-old Yorkie, along with a 13-week-old Maltese. 

I'm confused. Your husband has his own Yorkie? And you also
have a neutered Yorkie? And your daughter has the Maltese?
Do you live in the same house?

Have the female spayed.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> By the way the only place to keep the yorkie away from her was in a bathroom and I couldn't leave him there for like 2 weeks.She was in a large area wth a gate all around but the gate is not impossible to get into. In fact I bought a doggy tent to put him in that had 2 zippers. Believe what you may but he learned how to unzip it! Then I tried putting a safety pin to clip both zippers together and thought for sure that would work. Well wrong again! he kept scratching the inside until the two zippers came apart slightly . He slipped through a very small opening that must have been like 3-4 inches apart. So it happened to us.I am keeping a very close eye on her now and switched her to a premium dogfood. I am not over feeding her since I read up on when to increase her food.I will not terminate her pregnancy only because she is not a tiny dog. If she was a 3 lb dog I would take her to the vet ASAP to see what can be done because I have heard horror stories .
> 
> She is 6 pounds. I got a notebook and wrote down the date ofher period and also the tie date as it was Mother's Day ,I knew I couldn't forget. I tried to write as much detail and the reasons why she isn't spayed etc... I have been reading everything I can get my hands on and also a list of supplies that I will need if she is pregnant. Some items are for precautions
> 
> ...


IMHO, 6 lbs IS small! 3 lbs would possibly be impossible (don't females need to weight at least 4-5 lbs to even consider breeding?) But 6 lbs is a very small dog. I wish you all the luck in the world, and hope you can also afford the medical expenses. From what all I have read on this forum about breeding it has been a very scary & expensive experience for even those WITH experience. I would just rather forfeit unknowns than risk the life of a beloved little female family member.

But you are beginning to sound very excited about this, so I would suppose that your mind is made up and you are now furnishing the nursery!  Understandable, but please don't let your heart rule your head. I'm sure you do not want to be responsible for the loss of the dear mother and/or her puppies.

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## Gennel (Mar 24, 2006)

My previous post about a 2 yr yorkie and a 13 week Maltese was about 2 yrs ago. Yes we all live in the same house but everyone fell in love with our first yorkie and we each got our own furbabies.


I'm confused someone mentioned 4-5 lbs to consider to breed. She is 6 lbs . If she does have puppies I will have her spayed after her litter regardless of what my husband or daughter feel.


Gen


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> *But you are beginning to sound very excited about this*, so I would suppose that your mind is made up and you are now furnishing the nursery!  Understandable, but please don't let your heart rule your head. I'm sure you do not want to be responsible for the loss of the dear mother and/or her puppies.
> 
> *hugs*
> Cyndi[/B]


I thought the same thing. If it were me, I would have her preg. terminated, I could bare the risk of losing my pet!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=580174
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto (although I have a neutered male  )


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I think everyone has touched somewhat on the needs of these dogs being altered. But do not recall if anyone has mentioned to the fact that an unaltered male is more susceptible to getting testicular cancer. Maybe if you can get your husband to realise that he will be more apt to get it done. My father was so against it until he saw the show on Oprah talking about how dangerious it is for an unaltered dog and we now have his best friend fixed. 

As far as telling if she is pregnant at this stage the only thing I can say is to look at her vulva. If it is still swollen there is a good possibility that she is. 

I just copied this from a forum that I am on that is nothing but breeders. It is a supply list. It is quite extensive. But all the things in it you could possibly need. 
**********************************************************************
My Whelping List

Yes, I actually do use this list. I check keep an inventory on hand of the stuff that us used regularly and check off each item as I place it in the container. It takes me about a day or two to put everything together. I dedicate these supplies to whelping and just freshen things as I need to. I also keep a Rubbermaid type tote in my car and a puppy warming box, along with my ac/dc converter to pug the heating pad into my power outlet in the car. I store everything in Rubbermaid type containers between litters, and have extras to loan to friends.

This list is quite extensive and you may not need to use every item on it. I've explained my usage of everything. I hope you find it useful.

Whelping Kit: 
I place all these supplies in trays and in drawers of the puppy care desk and whelping supply cart. 

Thermometer 
For checking mom's temperature. In extreme cases (chilled puppies), you may need to record their temp. I use a digital thermometer. But I also have the ear type for use on the girls that are really touchy because they’re accurate with practice and much less stressful for mom and me.

Petroleum Jelly (Vasoline)
For lubricating the digital thermometer.

Ear Thermometer covers 
Plastic covers to protect the thermometer from being soiled. 

Bottle of Alcohol
I use to soak hemostats and scissors between whelps.

Coffee mug
Pour alcohol in and add hemostats and scissors between whelps.

CalSorb
To strengthen contractions during second stage of labor.

NutriCal

Give some to bitch during labor to keep up her blood sugar level. Also use to mix with CalSorb.

Can of evaporated milk
Give cold to bitch during labor if she’ll take it to keep up her blood sugar level (Protein & Calcium)

Vanilla ice cream
Give to bitch or eat it yourself.

Tapioca Pudding
Ditto!

Smallest Rubbermaid container
For mixing CalSorb and NutriCal

6cc Syringe
For giving CalSorb & NutriCal mixture to mom.

Oxytocin
To give per vet’s instructions to help time contractions and/or as a cleanout shot. Helps bring in mother’s milk.

Full oxygen tanks
Large one for puppy room, small for car

Tank Regulator
Oxygen tubing
Pipe Wrench

AC/DC Converter
For plugging heating pad into car power outlet.

Mucus Traps
This gets the mucus out of a puppy with clogged airways quickly and efficiently 

Dopram
Give per vet’s instructions to hard to start pups.

5 ½” & 6 ½” Hemostats 
For clamping umbilical cords before cutting. Leave forceps on for few minutes to minimize bleeding from stump. I use the 6” size to clamp on the cords below the vulva, when the placenta isn’t delivered with the pup. The 5 ½” size to clamp close to the pup. I will cut the cord and leave the small clamp on the pup until I have the puppy going and nice a pink a squealing. 

Children's Safety 
Scissors 
To cut and trim umbilical cords. These scissors should not be too sharp or they could cause the cord to bleed. 

dental floss 
I use the unwaxed kind. I tie lengths of floss in loops and place in a zip loc bag. The loops are doubled over and tied as close to the puppy's body as possible. 

bulb syringes 
For removing amniotic fluid from the puppy's nose and throat. I use the small ones for whelping but get several and the larger size for older pups that choke on their milk. I keep one close at hand whenever pups are nursing. 

tincture of iodine 
Helps in drying out umbilical cords. Use twice daily on cords until they fall off and continue to use on umbilical site for one more day. You can get the decolorized kind so it doesn't stain fabric. 

latex gloves 
Apply gloves before reaching in to pull out stuck puppies. 

K-Y jelly 
For general lubrication (gloves) or apply around stuck puppy if birth canal is dry. 

35cc syringe with size 8 feeding tube 
Fill with KY and attach feeding tube for using to get a stuck pup out.

hand towels or surgical towels 
For reviving and drying off newborns. 

Large Incontinence pads
I use these pads to whelp on. Because they have waterproof backs, they make cleaning up easier. You can also use them under the fleece in the whelping box after the whelping is over. 

Cotton Balls/Cosmetic pads
For cleaning puppy bottoms if mom won’t.

Baby Oil
For soaking cotton balls and/or pads and reduce chaffing.

Chlorox towelettes 
To clean all surfaces before use. May also be used on hands. 

Alcohol Wipes 
To clean thermometer or other supplies. 

Digital Kitchen scales
To weigh newborns.

Nail polish in six colors
To uniquely identify pups for weight monitoring.

Whelping Room Supplies: 
I place all these supplies in the whelping area so they are easily accessible during and after the whelping. 

Baby Wipes
cleaning. 

paper towel 
cleaning. 

small trash bags, large trash bags 
Small trash bags for heavily soiled disposals. Large trash bags for everything else. 

handi-wipes 
For small clean-ups or use on hands. 

laundry hamper lined with a trash bag 
For soiled linen. 

Trash Can

Needle container (for disposal)

zip loc bags - small and large 
For storing small things. 

spray bottle of disinfectant (I use diluted Clorox Cleanup)
For cleaning floor of whelping area and whelping box. 

water cup
For momma. 

Snuggle safes & Thermal container
Can be used if impending power outage for heat.

Misc. Fasteners 
I keep a bag of snaps, hand clamps (all sizes), blanket pins (diaper pins) and binder clips on hand. I use them to fasten everything from blankets, to lamps to paperwork and personal reminders. Start collecting them now --they come in handy. 

Puppy Box: 
This is the box you use to place newborns in. I use a Rubbermaid type under bed storage box with a clear lid. Drill holes in the lid, and get the type that has a top that latches on for the most security.

Heating Pads
For keeping the whelping towels and pads warm. I also have the warming box ready and turned on with thermometer as soon as we’re getting close.

Old Bath towels
Placed on the side of the desk where I put the warming box, so I can set the box on the towel, and to cover the crate pad.

Size 400 Crate Pads
I put one in the Perla Bed and drape with a washable large incontinence pad. When it gets close, I use the large disposable ones over the washable one to try to contain the biggest part of the mess.

Pillow cases
I use these to cover a crate pad that I put on the small desk I use to care for the newborns. I lay mom on it when she’s got the pups on her for nursing. This way I can watch each pup up close to make sure they are actually getting enough. I time each pup, and assist when needed. The puppy box is at the end of the desk on top of a bath towel, on top of the cart, which fits inside the closet I took the doors off next to the desk. 

Small fleece bumper type crate pad
I use these inside the puppy warming box, on top of the heating pad.

Dish towels
I use these to cover the top of the crate pad, to act as a wisk for the urine and help keep the pups dry. I also can change them whenever they’re soild.

Hand towels 
I use these for all sorts of things after the whelping. I roll them and add them to any space around the outside of the warming box, I drape part of the box top if I need to, like when using oxygen. I also use them as props when tiny pups are nursing.

Old bag of Lactated Ringers
I wrapp in a hand towel after warming in the microware to act as a heat source for the newborns. They like to lay on it the first few days. (A waterbed of sorts.) I also use it to tuck a syringe of formula in a ziplock (Tube attached), to warm the formula for a pup that is being tube fed or supplemented. I already know how warm it is under there, since I keep a digital meat thermometer with it, so I know it’s heated to the right temp. I can do this ahead of time, and if I don’t have time, I use a glass of hot water with the thermometer in it. But, the covered warm lactated ringers bag is great for preemies, wet newborns, and singletons!

Digital meat thermometer
I use to monitor the temp in the warming box, and when needed, checking temp of formula.

Whelping Box: 
I use a 3'X3' puppy pen, with the floor raised, thoroughly cleaned with disinfectant and hot water. 

3’ x 3’ Puppy Pen
I put the pans in top of the wires, add some pieces of 2” x 4” wood, a piece of siding my hubby cut a hole in for the Scott’s whelping Nest.

Scott’s Whelping Nest
I put the Whelping Nest in and run the cord. Set the thermostat and leave it turned off. (NOTE: If you unplug them you need to recalibrate the temperature when you plug it back in.)

Baby Crib Bumper Pad
I then use a baby crib bumper pad around the inside walls.

Flannel Sheet
I drape the whole thing with a flannel sheet.

Diaper Pins
I use baby diaper pins to keep the sheet in place, pinning it to the outside.

Washable Piddle Pad
I lay a large 3’ x 3’ washable piddle pad in there.

Perla Bed
I add a Perla Bed (medium for a Pug).

Crate Pad with pillow case
I put a big comfy crate pad inside a pillow case, inside the Perla bed, inside the 3 x 3.

Washable Piddle Pad
I cover the Perla Bed and crate pad with another washable piddle pad

Disposable Puppy Pads
I keep a supply of disposable underpads near by to slip under the bitch as her time nears and between pups.

Chair
I keep a chair between the puppy pen/whelping box & the desk where I work on the pups. 

Grooming apron
I have a nice cotton one that has pockets for bulb syringe, hemostats, baby scissors, NutriCal, etc..

Fleece 
I place the fleece completely over the heating pad if I put it in side the warming box – I also put it under the heating pad inside the box. If the heating pad is outside of the box, I just use the fleece crate pad. I also use the fleece pieces cut to fit the puppy box as backup for the crate pads. Depending on how many pups, how much laundry, it comes in handy, so I keep a supply of different size pieces on hand. 

Puppy & Lactating Bitch Care Supplies: 
I keep these things in the drawers of the desk to use when needed in caring for the pups.

Frozen Fresh Liver
A must for a fading Pup. Also good for mom in small amounts. Can cause loose stools

Cottage Cheese
Add to mom’s food for extra calcium

Tapioca Pudding
Ditto

Vanilla Ice Ceam
Ditto

PetCal Tablets
Ditto

Infant Colace gel caps, lactated Ringers, size 5 feeding tube, 6cc syringe, and smallest Rubbermaid container
For making and applying a puppy enema.

Baby suppositories
For constipated older pup.

Albon
Per vet’s instructions

Amoxi/Chephi drops
Ditto

Desitin Diaper Rash Ointment

Ditto

Neosporin

Medical use

Vet wrap
Ditto

Tiny (pinky) bandaids
Ditto

Needle Disposal Container
Ditto

Sizes 1cc, 3cc, 6cc, 12cc, 20cc, and 35cc syringes
Ditto

Size 23 x 3/4" needles
For moms

Size 25 x 1/2" needles
For puppies

Amoxi/Cephalexin capsules
For moms per vet’s instructions

Artificial tears
Medical Use

Terrimyacin
Ditto

Puppy Feeding Supplies: 
I prefer to make homemade formula*. If you prefer a store-bought formula, you can skip this section. In any case, have some formula, or the ingredients on hand BEFORE the whelping. 

several cans evaporated milk 
You may substitute goat's milk, if you prefer. 

whole fat plain or vanilla cultured yogurt 
If you can not get whole fat yogurt, substitute part fat. I use the type for infants.

Canola Oil
In my formula

eggs 
As large as possible. 

Lactated Ringers Solution

PetDrops

Dark Kayro Syrup

Pedialyte 
PLAIN 

French Feeding Tubes (3’s, 5’s & 8’s) 
For tube feeding. I prefer the clear ones with the blue measurement markings.

3cc, 6cc, 12cc & 20 cc syringes 
For tube feeding. 

Small Rubbermaid containers
For storing and freezing formula

Additional Supplies: 
Misc. Stuff 

Cordless Phone
Preprogrammed with Vet’s number, Emergency Vet hospital, Whelping buddies, and dog sitter’s numbers.

Alarm clock
For timing contractions, time spent nursing, and to set for next feeding, which I must supervise.

Whelping forms/Notebook & Pen 
Place these in a small binder or on a clipboard. 

For the humans: 
Video tapes, books, food/snacks, coffee.

Whelping information 
Your favorite books should be close at hand. Hopefully you won't need them, but having them there is always a comfort. 
********************************************************************************
**********

Here is a link to Myra Harris books on Whelping and puppy care. Please get then and have them on hand.........
http://www.myrasavantharris.com/shop
They are wonderful to have on hand. 
I also suggest that you join the CanineRepro-PuppyCare board that I am on and study study study. There is nothing we can do now if she is pregnant except for you to take her in and have her spayed and abort the puppies. But to me that would not be an option. 

Here is the link to the CanineRepro-PuppyCare board I just mentioned. You do not have to post. And there is a wealth of knowledgable people there.
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/CanineRepro-PuppyCare/

Now back to the unaltered male. Please do all that you can to get your husband to have his neutered. And if this girl is prenant and after she raises her puppies if they are ok please have her spayed. 

Good luck. You have a hard road ahead of you here. If you need me please feel free to PM me anytime.

*Edit to add:*
If she is pregnant and you do not decide to have her spayed and end the pregnancy you need to make sure you DO NOT give her any extra calcium during pregnancy. Not even puppy food. It causes mom's to not reliese the calcuim needed during delivery and can lead to c-sections every fast. 

Best wishes in what ever you decide.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=580186
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mia is Spayed BTW!!! I was too scared and couldnt bare the pain of losing her to cancer or having health problems that could have been prevented with having her spayed! And its so much easier!! I wouldnt be able to hadle a WHITE dog in heat!! EWWW!!!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=580187
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto (*although I have a neutered male*  )
[/B][/QUOTE]

Mia is Spayed BTW!!! I was too scared and couldnt bare the pain of losing her to cancer or having health problems that could have been prevented with having her spayed! And its so much easier!! I wouldnt be able to hadle a WHITE dog in heat!! EWWW!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh, I figured/knew Mia was spayed, I was just saying that it'd be weird if Jax ended up pregnant.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> My previous post about a 2 yr yorkie and a 13 week Maltese was about 2 yrs ago. Yes we all live in the same house but everyone fell in love with our first yorkie and we each got our own furbabies.[/B]



Yes, I realize that. My question is, did you breed Lola?

So you have two Yorkies, and one Maltese?


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

You can take her to your vet for Alizin injection which will stop this pregnancy. It is 2 injections given 24 hours apart!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Too late to squable about this now. The deed is done. If the first tie date is May 10th, your puppies will be born around July 12th. She may experience morning sickness. Her nipples will remain pink and noticable. Her vulva will not shrink all the way down as previous. In a Maltese they can deliver any where from 56 to 63 days. Aborting the puppies or spaying her at this time I feel is endangering her life. It is more safe for her to have the puppies than aborting or using the "shot". 

New data is coming out on the spay and neuter rules.
http://www.caninesports.com/SpayNeuter.html
http://www.chekia.com/earlyspayneuter.html
http://www.littleriverlabs.com:80/neuter.htm
and the newest one:
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/24597888

I have had more health problems with spayed girls than I have had with intact girls. Can't speak for the boys. 
I know you guys out there on the front lines with rescue see things a lot differently than those of us who are not. And you feel strongly about this issue. Read the articles. New scientific data comes out all the time and we have to adjust accordinly.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Read alot and take all this info in.
Make the best decision for yourself. Could of, what of, and should of is no longer important. Do what is best for you then get them spayed and neutered
Good Luck :grouphug:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Too late to squable about this now. The deed is done. If the first tie date is May 10th, your puppies will be born around July 12th. She may experience morning sickness. Her nipples will remain pink and noticable. Her vulva will not shrink all the way down as previous. In a Maltese they can deliver any where from 56 to 63 days. Aborting the puppies or spaying her at this time I feel is endangering her life. It is more safe for her to have the puppies than aborting or using the "shot".
> 
> New data is coming out on the spay and neuter rules.
> http://www.caninesports.com/SpayNeuter.html
> ...


advice like this is the reason i reluctantly, if ever so infrequently, visit this forum.


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

> Too late to squable about this now. The deed is done. If the first tie date is May 10th, your puppies will be born around July 12th. She may experience morning sickness. Her nipples will remain pink and noticable. Her vulva will not shrink all the way down as previous. In a Maltese they can deliver any where from 56 to 63 days. Aborting the puppies or spaying her at this time I feel is endangering her life. It is more safe for her to have the puppies than aborting or using the "shot".
> 
> New data is coming out on the spay and neuter rules.
> http://www.caninesports.com/SpayNeuter.html
> ...


Tina,

Thank you for being the voice of reason. The deed is done, and Gen does not need to be beat up over it. Now, she needs help in caring for her girls pregnancy.

Anyone wants to beat me up for agreeing with you, knock yourselves out. I'm too terminally sick to care.

And no, I'm not in favor of everyones pets getting pregnant accidentally, but what's done, is done.

Sheila


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

yes, unfortunately the deed IS done, yet something can be done about it. 

in my [not so humble opinion] posts like tina's only encourage irresponsible breeders. the OP knew the risks that were involved, and she should have been intelligent enough to make the proper decision to prevent such an "accident", or so she has lead us to believe.


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

I don't think the answer is to kill the innocent babies. 

Best of luck to you no matter what your decision.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I don't know if I could get over the guilt I would feel if Angel would die because I allowed her to get pregnant. No way would I let that happen. She is spayed.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Yeap I die if something were to happen to Mia while whelping pups not everyone was in favor of spaying her but I couldn't care less of their opinions when 6 months came along she got spayed!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

What are you going to do with the puppies after they are born?


----------



## Gennel (Mar 24, 2006)

I just wanted to tell everyone that the last thing I wanted was to be accused or questioned as to why or how.I understand completely the love of the breed and how some people might get angry. I can understand that. But I came on here to ask a questions and I really didn't get answers. I got questions instead of answers.I am thankful for those who PMed me and were honest and gave me the info I was asking for . Yes it's true I am not a breeder,I am not experienced in breeding . I am knowledgable about the two breeds that we have in our home . When I first got a Yorkie all I did was research about these small breeds .I respect the fact that they may have different opinions. Aborting the pups is not something I will do. I respect that some might totally disagree and abort the pups. But don't say that I dont care about the dog if I don't do what they would do. All I did was ask from experienced breeders how can I tell for sure early on if she was pregnant. Yes I totally accept different people's opinion on spaying and neutering their pets. But it ultimately is a choice and to act like someone that does not do this means they dont care about their pet is incorrect . I have seen many pets live 14 yrs or more and they were not spayed or neutered.Does it mean that it won't happen? There is always a chance of something happening .I am listening to those who have experience with breeding and the tips that have been given to me . Also my vet is keeping in contact with me and is one of the most unique vets I have ever met because of the true love of animals that she has shown to my pets.She's just not about suggesting tons of tests and $$. She has done so much for my pets and not charged for lots of things just because I bring in 3 pets for their shots and regular check ups. 
I would have found it very useful to get suggestion from books to read and absorb much of the breeding experiences . But I only found 1 or 2 people who looked beyond pointing fingers and judging. Again ,this is not toward everyone . I have seen this happen before and things turned out ugly and I have seen people get banned from forums which is a sad thing. I've been a member of other forums for over 4 yrs and have learned so much more than expected. I have learned not to jump the gun and when someone asks in my opinion a scary question like " Can I breed my 2 lb or 3 lb female?" I didnt reply and ask if they were crazy or how could they do such a thing. Instead I posted links about the truth regarding "teacups" and how they should get in contact with their vet and ask. I know almost every vet will explain how it's nearly impossible to safely breed such a small size etc... but I would not tell them why did you or how could you. I am very concerned about Lola and no one can say they love their dog more because they got them spayed.
Thank you again for those who gave me answers instead of questions. I only ask to please not keep this going into a negative and ugly thread.

Gen


----------



## Gennel (Mar 24, 2006)

IF in fact she has puppies I would not be able to keep them all.There is a law in my county as to how many dogs you can have in your home. I will be very protective on who will adopt the puppies . I know they would need new homes and that thought makes me sad already because I can't imagine letting anyone one of my pups go. She's been in heat several times and she was kept seperated those times. If this was something intentional I would have never seperated her.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Gennel, now you know, and I hope your baby can and will deliver healthy babies. It is a risk and I will never understand why people don't get their beloved pet spayed.
I agree with Tina and you need to go on from here and be ready for anything.
We do have some that need to be mean for what ever reason. The fact is we all are strong believers in not making unwanted pups when there are so many in shelters in need of homes. Also if you don't know the "line" and if it has problems, then you are sending pups with liver, heart, hearing problems etc. to families that will be heart broken.
I hope others will read posts like this and will think twice and do the responsible thing.

Please keep us posted and please get your baby spayed as soon as she has her pups.
(Fix the boys also!!!)

Marsha


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

If you have such a great relationship with your vet, I don't understand why you didn't go to her with your questions. She is the best source of information, not an internet forum where you can expect to get honest opinions about your carelessness.


----------



## Gennel (Mar 24, 2006)

I called the vet but I could not keep her on the line with all the questions I asked and new ones that come up.She is a vet and even though vets know so much regarding pregnancies they are not breeders.It's like asking a beautician about getting a hair transplant.I just asked for breeders answers and there is always someone online . The vet called me in between her appt. schedule .I asked for opinions regarding how to findout if she was pregnant not what anyone thought of the "careless" thing I did. It really has nothing to do with the question .


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> I called the vet but I could not keep her on the line with all the questions I asked and new ones that come up.She is a vet and even though vets know so much regarding pregnancies they are not breeders.It's like asking a beautician about getting a hair transplant.I just asked for breeders answers and there is always someone online . The vet called me in between her appt. schedule .I asked for opinions regarding how to findout if she was pregnant not what anyone thought of the "careless" thing I did. It really has nothing to do with the question .[/B]


Like I said before do the best you can, now that you are faced with this. Take the good opinions with the harsh ones, they are only opinions.Read read and read and you will be ok.
I don't think you need to explain why you are here asking questions, to me it's obvious :huh: 
Take Care!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

these are some links that I found helpful when I was trying to get ready for puppies. One thing that I learned very quickly - you can never read too much about complications. Hopefully you can find someone that will be available to talk you through any complications that may occur, because that will be a life saver for you. I was fortunate enough to have a very knowledgable breeder talk me through the whelping at 3 in the morning, otherwise I don't know what I would have done. My bitch stopped contracting after the third puppy and I had to take her in for a csection to remove the 4th (not viable) puppy. 

http://www.debbiejensen.com/signs_of_pregnant.html

http://lowchensaustralia.com/breeding/breeding2.htm#wharea (this site i refered to a LOT)

http://www.myrasavantharris.com/intensive.html


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

> I don't think the answer is to kill the innocent babies.
> 
> Best of luck to you no matter what your decision.[/B]



Thank God, another person with respect for life! Anyone read their Bible lately, "God gives life; God takes life".

Sheila


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

> I just wanted to tell everyone that the last thing I wanted was to be accused or questioned as to why or how.I understand completely the love of the breed and how some people might get angry. I can understand that. But I came on here to ask a questions and I really didn't get answers. I got questions instead of answers.I am thankful for those who PMed me and were honest and gave me the info I was asking for . Yes it's true I am not a breeder,I am not experienced in breeding . I am knowledgable about the two breeds that we have in our home . When I first got a Yorkie all I did was research about these small breeds .I respect the fact that they may have different opinions. Aborting the pups is not something I will do. I respect that some might totally disagree and abort the pups. But don't say that I dont care about the dog if I don't do what they would do. All I did was ask from experienced breeders how can I tell for sure early on if she was pregnant. Yes I totally accept different people's opinion on spaying and neutering their pets. But it ultimately is a choice and to act like someone that does not do this means they dont care about their pet is incorrect . I have seen many pets live 14 yrs or more and they were not spayed or neutered.Does it mean that it won't happen? There is always a chance of something happening .I am listening to those who have experience with breeding and the tips that have been given to me . Also my vet is keeping in contact with me and is one of the most unique vets I have ever met because of the true love of animals that she has shown to my pets.She's just not about suggesting tons of tests and $$. She has done so much for my pets and not charged for lots of things just because I bring in 3 pets for their shots and regular check ups.
> I would have found it very useful to get suggestion from books to read and absorb much of the breeding experiences . But I only found 1 or 2 people who looked beyond pointing fingers and judging. Again ,this is not toward everyone . I have seen this happen before and things turned out ugly and I have seen people get banned from forums which is a sad thing. I've been a member of other forums for over 4 yrs and have learned so much more than expected. I have learned not to jump the gun and when someone asks in my opinion a scary question like " Can I breed my 2 lb or 3 lb female?" I didnt reply and ask if they were crazy or how could they do such a thing. Instead I posted links about the truth regarding "teacups" and how they should get in contact with their vet and ask. I know almost every vet will explain how it's nearly impossible to safely breed such a small size etc... but I would not tell them why did you or how could you. I am very concerned about Lola and no one can say they love their dog more because they got them spayed.
> Thank you again for those who gave me answers instead of questions. I only ask to please not keep this going into a negative and ugly thread.
> 
> Gen[/B]


Gen,

Hon, you're going to do just fine. Just take good care of Mom, and your breeder will be there for you.

Sheila


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=580297
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree 100%!!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh yes, thank God.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

[attachment=37541:closed.gif]

I think the original poster's (OP) question has been answered, so I'm closing this thread. 

Sher
Moderation Team


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I would like to remind everyone here...

This forum is not the place to get into discussions involving religion or abortion and I would ask everyone here to refrain from such comments.

Also, we all have our opinions on spaying, neutering, and what amounts to responsible pet ownership.

When you post issues here which are controversial, you have to be ready for a certain amount of criticism and such discourse is fine as long as it does not cross the line and I do have some fear that this thread could very quickly go there. So please consider this sort of thing before posting in this thread.

Thanks.


----------

